# motor mount



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

When shimmimh my starter, I looked at the rear of the drivers side motor mount.
Here's a pic.
The rubber is kinda soft and appears to be cracking already. But it is not wet .
I did by the cheapest ones I could find, but i'm pretty sure it wasn't like that when I installed it.
How bad is this?
thanks as always


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not great, but not a worry. We've been having so much trouble with repro rubber parts out here that we've been re-using a lot of 30 year old stuff...(motor mounts, exhaust hangers, tie rod boots, etc.) Something is wrong with the new cheap rubber coming out of who knows where....It rots in weeks instead of decades.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

They look fine


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a post a couple weeks ago about poly mounts and came up with nothing. My motor sits on the cross member.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

skapegoat said:


> I had a post a couple weeks ago about poly mounts and came up with nothing. My motor sits on the cross member.


HAHAHAHA so was mine, both mounts were shot and to get to the bolts the rubber was squished so bad they needed cut and pried. Einstein didn't route the metal fuel return line correctly and the motor had it pinched closed. NAPA had new ones.


----------

